# Betrugsversuch mit ebay-Daten



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Bericht hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/030913_01.php

Bekannt ist das schon länger, bislang aber nur in USA aufgetreten.
Da sich mittlerweile auch schon Mail im deutschsprachigen Raum verteilen, hier die aktuellen Nachricht.


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2003)

> Aktuell werden Mails mit folgendem Inhalt an ebay-User verschickt:
> 
> Dear eBay Uder,



Zwei Fragen:

Woher haben die die E-Mailadressen von eBay Usern ?
heißt es tatsächlich "Dear eBay U*d*er" ?

Ansonsten wäre ich schon mißtrauisch, wenn ich eine englische 
E-mail von eBay in Deutschland bekäme, 
nicht alle deutschen eBay user können so eine E-Mal überhaupt lesen oder verstehen.
Das sollte selbst den User in Deutschland mißtrauisch machen , der diese E-mail verstehen kann.


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Woher die Adressen kommen ist mir nicht bekannt.
Die Mail wurde per copy & paste von einer Original-Mail übernommen. Da sind noch mehr Fehler drin. 
Schau nur mal das "Responce" in der letzten Zeile der Mail an.

Trotzdem halte ich es für einen mal richtig gut gemacht Versuch. Im Vergleich zu dem, was sonst so draußen rumgeistert, ist das geradezu genial...


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem halte ich es für einen mal richtig gut gemacht Versuch.
> Im Vergleich zu dem, was sonst so draußen rumgeistert, ist das geradezu genial...



Das ist richtig, dasß die hier aufschlagen dürfte ungewollt und Irrläufer sein. Ganz unten
sieht man noch ein Eingabefeld für die Social Security Number (das A & O in der amerikanischen 
Identifikation) . Dies dürfte das eigentliche Ziel sein, diese Nummer zu "ergattern" , wenn man die in USA hat
kann man eine Menge Unfug (Betrug) damit ausführen.

Diese E-Mail sieht übrigens etwas anders aus als die von Heise gemeldete:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/dab-08.09.03-002/


> Trickbetrüger klauen eBay-Kundendaten
> 
> Trickbetrüger versuchen derzeit an Kreditkartennummern und Benutzerdaten von eBay-Kunden zu gelangen. In gefälschtem Mails fordern sie Kunden auf, ihre Daten zu aktualisieren. Die Mail trägt den gültigen Absender ebay.com. In der Mail ist ein Link angegeben, der zu eBays Seiten führt. Allerdings ist der englische Text und der Link in der Mail als GIF-Bild eingebettet.



auch dort der Hinweis:


> Auch sollte man stutzig werden, wenn man als Kunde von eBay.de Mails von eBay.com erhält.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

> Mein Tip: Keinesfalls hier Ihre ebay-Daten eingeben. Nach gesundem Menschenverstand sieht das nach einer Betrugsvorbereitung aus.



der wichtigste - und gefährlichste - abschnitt dieser fakeseite ist im screenshot leider abgeschnitten - der, wo man seine kompletten kreditkarten-infos eintragen soll. das betrifft opfer in der ganzen welt und könnte mindestens so gefährlich werden wie die eintragung von ebay-daten: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please confirm your credit or debit card on file to help verify 
your identity. Your information is kept safe and private.  Credit or debit card number  

Visa, Mastercard, American Express, or Discover 
Your card will notbe charged! 


Expiration date 
 --Month-- January February March April May June July August September October November December       --Year-- 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012    
Please make sure your card expiration date is correct. 
If your card has expired, please enter another one.


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2003)

Ich habs nochmal etwas konkretisiert...


----------



## Eniac (17 September 2003)

> Zwei Fragen:
> 
> Woher haben die die E-Mailadressen von eBay Usern ?


Die mails werden in typischer Spamart an alle möglichen Adressen geschickt, an meine tatsächliche eBay-Adresse kam keine derartige mail.


> heißt es tatsächlich "Dear eBay U*d*er" ?


Nö, "Dear eBay User,.."

Heute kamen wieder 2 davon rein; wieder eine IP aus Korea, diesmal die 211.44.215.237:491/; Beschwerden sind raus an [email protected], [email protected] und [email protected]rtcc.or.kr.


Eniac


----------

